# Screen Capture Software



## MadPlumber (Mar 5, 2008)

What is the most ideal software for creating a raster image from a frame from a DVD or video file such as MPEG?  The ideal program I would want to seek should allow me to step frames until I find the very one I would want to capture and save the raster images at as high a resolution as possible.

_Thank you._


----------



## Eevee (Mar 6, 2008)

VirtualDub-MPEG2?

Or VLC, but it doesn't quite have a concept of frames so that can be slightly more hit-or-miss.  You can just slow it down like crazy and pause, though.


----------



## Aden (Mar 6, 2008)

I know you can export to an image sequence with Quicktime Pro, but I don't recall if it has a single-frame capture function.

If anything, screencap and crop on a big monitor.



			
				MadPlumber said:
			
		

> _Thank you._



_You're welcome_.


----------



## sgolem (Mar 8, 2008)

Mac or PC?  In Windows XP you can just sorta play around until you get an image you want and push Print Screen.  Don't know about Vista.  

On a Mac, don't know how.  DVD Player won't let you capture frames from DVDs, though maybe you can find an open source program that will.  Try Google.


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 8, 2008)

Quicktime allows you to move the media at a speed you like using the arrow keys on your keyboard...

You just tap the key in the direction you want to advance a frame, press and hold and the media will move at 2X speed.

Hope this is useful


----------



## Aden (Mar 8, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> On a Mac, don't know how.



Cmd + Shift + 3 to capture the whole screen.

Cmd + Shift + 4 to select an area to capture.


----------



## Eevee (Mar 8, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Mac or PC?  In Windows XP you can just sorta play around until you get an image you want and push Print Screen.  Don't know about Vista.


Most video players pipe the video straight through your card.  Print Screen will just get you a big magenta rectangle.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 8, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> sgolem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most programs I've seen use #101010 for an overlay, actually.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Most video players pipe the video straight through your card.  Print Screen will just get you a big magenta rectangle.



Magenta? Magenta?!?!? I would've thought that you, of all people, would know the proper name is Magic Pink. (I know, I know, the Wiki article doesn't mention using it for overlay placement, but it is used for that as well.)


----------



## Aden (Mar 9, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> sgolem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Screen capture works just fine with both Quicktime and VLC on my Mac. I'll try it out with a DVD later.


----------



## yak (Mar 10, 2008)

Magenta? The color that T-Mobile managed to trademark? These video players are violating the trademark and must pay royalty now. OMG one eleven.

http://www.colourlovers.com/blog/2007/11/04/beware-t-mobile-owns-the-color-magenta/

Fight the system, 
http://www.freemagenta.nl/?page_id=121


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 24, 2008)

with windows media player on XP you can go to the options menu and turn off overlays there and you will get a perfect screen shot of whatever your playing at the time...


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 25, 2008)

you can also use hypercam and record what you want to edit it down to the right frame.....

This should work.......

lemme know if it doesn't


----------

